# pulling SES codes from a 2000 SE?



## thickstout (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone have a procedure for doing this? The service engine soon light came on a few days ago. I don't want to visit the dealer if it's something I can fix and Im not near an autozone...


----------



## e34bmw_a33max (Aug 6, 2003)

thickstout said:


> Anyone have a procedure for doing this? The service engine soon light came on a few days ago. I don't want to visit the dealer if it's something I can fix and Im not near an autozone...



try this.
http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecu.html


----------



## thickstout (Mar 31, 2004)

e34bmw_a33max said:


> try this.
> http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecu.html


I removed the panel on my car and the box looks the same but unfortunately there is no sticker and no screw. I have 2 holes there with nothing behind them.

thanks anyways.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

thickstout said:


> Anyone have a procedure for doing this? The service engine soon light came on a few days ago. I don't want to visit the dealer if it's something I can fix and Im not near an autozone...


You can not pull codes on your car without a reader. 2000-2001 does not have that feature.


----------



## vuugti (May 12, 2004)

LatinMax said:


> You can not pull codes on your car without a reader. 2000-2001 does not have that feature.


Thanks a million, time to sell this ride. I do appreciate the input.

:thumbup:


----------

